# Beaufort/Fripp Island SC - rideworthy?



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Los Angeles guy needs advice on whether to bring road bike or no for a week-long stay on Fripp Island, SC in July.

I've only ever lived on the left coast, have no idea what the terrain is like in that part of the country (I'm guessing flat as a pancake...), and have no idea if the roads are decent for riding.

Anybody been here and have an opinion on this idea?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

It's pretty flat, but since you'll be there in July, be fully prepared for heat and wind. Once you get out of the busier parts of Fripp, the roads are good and traffic isn't all that bad.

Avoid Hwy 17 at all costs...crazy traffic. 
If you leave Beaufort and head out to Hunting Island, you can put together a nice loop and the beach @ Hunting Islad State Park is as close to a pristine, un-developed beach that you'll find anywhere!

If you have a cross bike, take it. There are trails all over Fripp and Hunting Island.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Gracias...*

Thanks for the insight... no cross bike and I'll be travelling with a 18 month old, so my personal allotment of luggage is smaller than it used to be back in the day.

From your description, it sounds promising, but limited, so maybe I just pack the running shoes and rent an old beach cruiser when I'm there...


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

Hunting Island is beautiful...have vaca'd there many times. You will also enjoy the wildlife as well.


----------

